# Anyone else having far higher than normal data usage?



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the Verizon G S3 stock unrooted and 19 days into the contract month and only 2 weeks into having the phone I am at 4gb of data used. The most I have EVER used in the past is 1.5 gb and that included downloading updates for custom ROMs. I'm not using it that much more. Is anyone else seeing this or is it just me and I am doing something different that I just haven't noticed?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What apps are using the most data? It should be trivial to go find out with the Data Usage features in ICS. That should help you understand how/why you're using so much more data.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> What apps are using the most data? It should be trivial to go find out with the Data Usage features in ICS. That should help you understand how/why you're using so much more data.


It was mostly play store. 952 mb there. It just seems so far out of line based on my past usage. I'm unlimited so it doesn't make a huge difference but it still seems way too high for what I am doing


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

oddball said:


> It was mostly play store. 952 mb there. It just seems so far out of line based on my past usage. I'm unlimited so it doesn't make a huge difference but it still seems way too high for what I am doing


Did you reload apps through mobile data or wifi? Where did you see the 4gb data usage VZW site or the Data Usage in Settings? If it was in settings if you tap the menu button there is an option to include Wifi usage, if it is seleced unselect it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

oddball said:


> I have the Verizon G S3 stock unrooted and 19 days into the contract month and only 2 weeks into having the phone I am at 4gb of data used. The most I have EVER used in the past is 1.5 gb and that included downloading updates for custom ROMs. I'm not using it that much more. Is anyone else seeing this or is it just me and I am doing something different that I just haven't noticed?


It is called Awesome New Phone Syndrome. There are support groups.









I have used over 15GB so far this billing cycle. Not even close to my highest, lol.


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, redownloading of apps, etc should do this to you. Plus, 4G on and various things make it add up.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Youtube hd

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

My only suggestion to whats been said is make sure you dont have any shady apps installed.


----------

